
Global warming worse than thought due to new info on cloud particles - jamesblonde
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/apr/07/clouds-climate-change-analysis-liquid-ice-global-warming
======
jamesblonde
Record low sea ice levels in the arctic for the first three months of the year
in 2016. Maybe we have misunderestimated the unknown unknowns in climate
science?

